# Alloy refurb



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Wanted something to do so I thought I would do some wheel refurbing. So I wa unsure about what colour to paint the wheels so I thought about black gloss with a metallic flake in it. Which one of the members on here very nicely sent me some :thumb: Went a bit mad on this but what can you do

So far I am in the process of stripping the wheels down to bare metal and sort out minour curbing and scuffs (Pictures to follow)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Couple of guns for the spraying :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are some pics of the alloy stripped down


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Primed with a acid etching primer


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Then once dried a coat of high build primer


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking forward to following this one


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

great work, looking forward to seeing the finished results. Where do you buy your paint from?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Compressor set up not fully plumed in yet










And almost finished the set up (sorry about the mess )


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> great work, looking forward to seeing the finished results. Where do you buy your paint from?


I get it all from an old friend, He still works as a sprayer so just a quick phone call and he even delivers so I only pay trade prices and I get it all mixed :thumb:


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

looks good mate,


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Looks great so far. 

Did you have to repair any kerbing or straight strip and repaint?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You've done a grand job there :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

rob3rto said:


> Looks great so far.
> 
> Did you have to repair any kerbing or straight strip and repaint?


Yeah there was a bit of curbing but got most of it out, This isnt the worst one out of the lot :lol: I will have some work to do on the others I will sho when I get to them


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

After a coat of black gloss


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

good grief orange peel city....flat down and have another go time??

Looks like the paint was too thick and you put too much on there fella.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> good grief orange peel city....flat down and have another go time??
> 
> Looks like the paint was too thick and you put too much on there fella.


The surface of the wheel was pitted down to sandblasting these still need a couple more coats of black and they should be fine :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking good there mate. That rainbow flake added to the clear. :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow what a job


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks good, do you spray on the bench, I gave up spraying indoors the wife kept complaining about overspray in the kithcen.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

PootleFlump said:


> Looks good, do you spray on the bench, I gave up spraying indoors the wife kept complaining about overspray in the kithcen.


wtf oversprayin the kitchen :lol::lol:

love it !!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Looking good there mate. That rainbow flake added to the clear. :thumb:


Its a mix of rainbow and black metllic flake :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

mr paint said:


> wtf oversprayin the kitchen :lol::lol:
> 
> love it !!


Just what I was thinking :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> Looks good, do you spray on the bench, I gave up spraying indoors the wife kept complaining about overspray in the kithcen.


I hung up the alloy with a srap to get all the areas


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking good mate nice work !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad the flakes got to you safely , I love the finish it gave I did mine exactly the same previous its a huge effect for next to naf all money but once I'd kerbed mine I couldn't be arsed to do them again so just gloss blacked them ! 
Shame its such a pig to photograph aswell as its far more dramatic than shows


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Glad the flakes got to you safely , I love the finish it gave I did mine exactly the same previous its a huge effect for next to naf all money but once I'd kerbed mine I couldn't be arsed to do them again so just gloss blacked them !
> Shame its such a pig to photograph aswell as its far more dramatic than shows


It is I had to do a video just to show a mate lol I mixed in a bit of black metallic flake just to give it a bit of a difference thanks again for the flake buddy :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

no probs mate was sitting in my toolbox doing nothing glad your pleased with the result pretty bonkers isnt it - post that video up here , i had a vfr400 done the same once looked mental on a whole bike !


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Dupont LE 2007 primer . First coat as a sanding primer , second coat with xk205 hardener as a non sanding . You can get the primer in the color of your basecoat . Dupont centari 5035 2k topcoat which since it is not meant to be clearcoated it makes the toughest basecoat there is . Dupont 3550s protect plus ceramic clear afterwards which is harder than rock . No factory finish can touch the durability of this combo . Just make sure you get the surfaces around heat since the clearcoat needs at least 40c to fully perform . Make sure you buy regulators for your sprayguns , you can get some decent ones for 15euro on the net , and keep the pressure at 25psi at the gun for your type of setup and 9bars on your air unit so you can lay it down like glass .


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome. Kinda makes me want to do the car in a black with rainbow flake.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

stevief said:


> Awesome. Kinda makes me want to do the car in a black with rainbow flake.


:lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've seen it on a whole car - if you like attention go for it ! The flake works over any base colour but works best over dark


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> I've seen it on a whole car - if you like attention go for it ! The flake works over any base colour but works best over dark


It can look a bit much over a lage area though


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

kempe said:


> It can look a bit much over a lage area though


That's what I mean only do it if you want attention ! Works better as an accent I think ie wheels . I had my wheels and mirror caps done in it


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Ooooh, thats inspiring, i've got a set of alfa teledials thats in the process of being rubbed down and de-kurbed. That rainbow flake is stunning mate! Anyone seen that over a silver or would it just hide away?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

egon said:


> Ooooh, thats inspiring, i've got a set of alfa teledials thats in the process of being rubbed down and de-kurbed. That rainbow flake is stunning mate! Anyone seen that over a silver or would it just hide away?


I will be doing it over silver soon, I think it will hide untill the light hits it. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that colour is AWESOME but I think it would need a show car to pull it off :lol:

nice work Adam buddy :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> that colour is AWESOME but I think it would need a show car to pull it off :lol:
> 
> nice work Adam buddy :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

A new set to do when I get a chance


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

The pics on the thread i just thought they look alright for a home spray type job but watched your vid and the end product looks 100 times better a real good finnish. 

Black alloys are defo not my bag but think you have done a cracking job well done mate :thumb:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

nice ! 
p.s where can i get flakes and what setup u running to do your wheels ?

Thanks !


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

cleaningfreak said:


> nice !
> p.s where can i get flakes and what setup u running to do your wheels ?
> 
> Thanks !


http://www.specialistpaints.com/metal-flake

These do really good flake never had a problem with them, My set up I have 2 compressors one 24ltr and a 50ltr I use HVLP guns as they are better suited to the small compressors


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

wow...very quick answer 
and what nozzles u used for doing it ? 0.8 , 1.0, 1.2 , 1.3, 1.4 ?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Great work..

I have a few sets that refurbing if you fancy some more practice ..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

dooka said:


> Great work..
> 
> I have a few sets that refurbing if you fancy some more practice ..


bring in on :thumb: Doing a couple of sets soon that are a bit different


----------

